# ADA 2008 party



## George Farmer (25 Sep 2008)

Enjoy

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6646


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Sep 2008)

Great pics.  Finally a (albeit not too great) shot of Zig's tank!  Looks amazing, as do all of them.  I particularly like 2nd place.


----------



## oldwhitewood (26 Sep 2008)

Great as it is I wouldn't like to win for the simple reason you have to wear that ridiculous headpiece thing!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Sep 2008)

Nice one. Some stunning scapes as expected. I look at the guy who won, and think how I would feel if I where him, jeez, I think I would wet my self. Make you wonder though, how would we even got over there to pick up the prize. We couldnt get any further away. I would be gutted if I won, but couldnt actually get there to be honourd.
Exciting though!!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Sep 2008)

Well, the top prize money is around Â£5,000, so I guess you could afford to wack the air fare etc. on your credit card...


----------

